# That was a rough storm



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

We had about 8 inches of snow through Friday night but the sleet and freezing rain made for a couple inches of hard pack for Saturday morning. That stuff was hard to plow. Just trying to shovel I could break it into pieces. The plow kept tripping and it was rough going.
Man am I tired now. Settling in with a cold one.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*tough storm*

In all my years of dealing with this white stuff, this was by far the most labor intensive storm ive ever had!!! It down-right sucked...all sleet till midnight, than it poured rain till 3am, i figured i had it in clear plowing wise being i started at as soon as it went to rain....however being it was soo hevy to plow it took time and that time gave all my sidewalks time to freeze!!!!! I quit at 4:30 am and began again at 7....couldnt do S*&T until noon went it started to loosen up......Beat the balls off everything (blowers, truck, shovels even!!) Hope you guys all made money!!!payup


----------



## JSLandscaping (Oct 26, 2005)

This was by far the worst storm for me. I was in California when it hit and got stranded in chicago for the duration of the storm becuase the airport in albany was shut down. Luckily I do have a back up guy which i spent quite a few hours on the phone with to show him the accoutns with my other drivers, but needless to say there were many many problems. :realmad: Still sorting the mess out today, got quite a few unhappy clients. When I left for Cali, the long range forcast said nothin but clear and mid 50's so I figured it would be perfect. Then on my 3rd day in lake tahoe, my sister calls sayin we are gettin a storm. It was literraly 75 degrees out 2 days before this snow. This was the one time i was hoping for no snow. And we get dumped on. Talk about a good way to ruin your vacation to Lake tahoe, when you are stuck away, and pretty much helpless to get your accounts done the way you want them done and have to rely on others...Definatly learned a lot of lessons this storm, such as the weathermen are worthless, and I need to find more reliable drivers....guess I just have to make some apology phone calls, and chalk itup as a lesson lived is a lesson learned....spring needs to come here asap!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I agree boys, I had a bad time in this storm as well. I ended up with a nice blowout the third account on my route. Completely destroyed the sidewall of the tire. I was stuck in the lot for about 4.5 hrs. Great time!


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Friday night I get a jump on it. Do some plowing then start on a sidewalk with the small Bobcat. Snowing so hard I can't see. Course, I keep going. Next thing I see a bucket full of dirt. So I look and see that I absolutely scalped the edge of the sidewalk, customers banking. I keep opening up the sidewalk but something looks a little funny...seems I got a little off the walk and onto the lawn. Man, I got some work to do in the spring. Lesson learned-----stop going when you cant see!


So Saturday, I get a call from a new guy. His drive is about 600-700 ft with 2 parking areas at the end. Pretty flat overall. His "plowguy" stiffed him. Needless to say, the entire snowfall is sitting there waiting for me. 

I start in on it, break it open, herringbone my way in about 500 ft. Then, I slide a little off to the side and bury it in the ditch. Dig out for about 20 minutes, all set to go, guess what, slide back in the ditch. Now, 2 tires (one front, one back) are just spinning in the air!

Another 20 minutes digging out. Finally get done and get out of there. Good news is I picked up the account. payup Bad news is I shoveled as much as I plowed!


Then Sunday, I'm going down the road on my way to another new one. I look to the left and there's a Bobcat with the front end about 2 1/2 ft higher than the rear....he's beached on a pile. He's got nothing---no shovel, no blocks, no chain, no nothing. So, another 45 minutes helping him out. 

I spent more time digging out than plowing!


----------



## plowinzr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

yea ill definatley second it bein a rough storm, my 4 wheel crapped out on me just as i was ready to leave so i ended up tryin to plow in 2 wheel, then i got to my second customer and the cord on our snowblower snapped so we were down again it was just the storm from hell


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

I feel better now that I know I'm not the only one who had a hard time.This storm wasn't too bad. About 8" of heavy wet snow. The one before on Valentines Day was insane here. Froze solid the day after. Drove me nuts. Took 3-4 times longer than normal to do the work. Worst I've seen since I started the business 5 years ago. I'm not quitting like some guys said. Made too much money to quit.


----------

